# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Акция "Бонусы активистам 2.5!"

## JAHolper

По итогам августа *все форумчане получат бонусы* в знак признания за активное участие и поддержку интересных будней нашего форума!

Размер бонуса будет зависеть от активности на форуме.

Посмотреть свою активность можно [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ].
Статистика изменяется каждый день и рассчитывается за прошедший месяц. Поэтому, чтобы получить самый большой бонус, нужно проявлять активность каждый день.
Процент активности начисляется в основном за сообщения и немного за посещения.

Итоги будут подведены 31 августа.

Как рассчитывается размер бонуса:
Размер бонуса равен количеству десятков процента активности с округлением по правилам математики.
Например, если у вас 36%, то вы получите бонус 4 000 BYR, если 61%, то 6 000 BYR.
*
Количество мест неограниченно. Бонус получат все желающие!*

Каждому по заслугам. 

Прошлые акции:
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## JAHolper

Забыл я результаты вчера подвести.
Так что результаты со вчерашним днём)

1 	Mouse 	22.1% 	2000 BYR
2 	JAHolper 	12.5% 	1000 BYR
3 	kalita 	11.0% 	1000 BYR
4 	Sanych 	9.8% 1000 BYR
5 	SDS 	8.6% 1000 BYR
6 	zaraki 	8.2% 	1000 BYR
7 	Mr_Vinni 	7.9% 1000 BYR
8 	BAHEK 	6.9% 	1000 BYR
9 	AKON 	5.1% 1000 BYR
10 	luvena 	4.7% 1000 BYR

В этом месяце пока проводить не будем, потому как бесполезно... Mouse, за два прошедших месяца скину на мобилко, остальные пишите в личку...

----------


## SDS

Я своё заявление давно написал - самому активному студенту на мобильник.

----------


## Sanych

Поддерживаю!

----------


## SDS

> Поддерживаю!


Так то ж твоя идея.
Я просто заявление публично опубликовал.

----------


## JAHolper

Хорошо, пополню себе завтра мобилку))

----------


## Sanych

> 1 Mouse 22.1% 2000 BYR


Эй, какое себе ??

----------


## Mouse

> Эй, какое себе ??


Так я же не студент, скорее наоборот))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

А я отдам свои деньги Калите

----------


## kalita

> А я отдам свои деньги Калите


За какие заслуги?

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> За какие заслуги?


за большую грудь

----------


## JAHolper

Неужели добился фотки?

----------


## kalita

> за большую грудь


Ого, неужели добрался до фотки?

----------


## JAHolper

Так значит грудь большая. =)
Даёшь фотку в студию!

----------


## SDS

А что, грудей в Инете мало?
Ссылок подкинуть??
Дайте гражданке нормально общаться, а то рэкет какой-то:
"фотку давай", "забаню"...
Что за манера общения?
Дело добровольное, захочет - так дасть:Laie_48:

----------


## JAHolper

Да что на эти груди заморские пялиться, ладно не потрогаешь, так даже комплимента не сделаешь. =)

----------

